# Troubleshooting Razer Headset



## Timmie

I wasn't sure if the belonged in the Accessories forum, or this one, but it's more related to sound so I put it here.

To replace my current (working) headset, I bought this Razer Carcharias headset off eBay and the guy said it worked 100%. I got it, tested it on my PC, and it doesn't work. All I get from the mic is steady, quiet white noise. A refund is in the works, and I'll be keeping the headset, so I thought I'd see what you guys thought.

I fiddled with it for a good 45mins, including testing it on three PCs(One sound card, two onboard), with still no luck. The headset has one of those volume and mute boxes on the cable, so I held transmit and switched it to mute, then back to unmute. The white noise never ceased. With my other headset, I flip it to mute and the noise stops until I unmute.

I'd really appreciate any thoughts or troubleshooting suggestions. Thanks guys.


----------



## CdnAudiophile

The only thing I can think of to try is to take the mic apart and cross the leads going to the mic. Make sure your volume is on low but you should get a crackling/poping noise when they are touched together. If that happens you know the wire is good and that the mic is bad. If you hear nothing than somewhere in the wire there is a problem (possibly at the control you explained)


----------



## Timmie

Another note: Although the mute switch on the controller doesn't do anything, when I unplug the headset, the white noise stops.

Also, are you saying I should take a wire and place it between the two, connecting them, or that I should unsolder the connections, then try them in reverse order?


----------



## TekkyNASekky

You could try Direct X Diagnostics by going to Start Menu/Run then type "dxdiag"


----------



## Timmie

I went through the different fields in there, and tested my sound device through dxdiag and it failed. I tried testing the mic with acceleration disabled and it still produced the same results. I've accepted that it's a hardware-related fault.

Once THERMAL-REACTOR gets back to me, I can run that test and I'll have further info after hopefully.


----------



## CdnAudiophile

Yes, you can just use a peice of wire to cross the leads just before the mic and it will give the same results.


----------



## TekkyNASekky

Have you checked with the product's technical support:

http://www.razerzone.com/gaming-audio/razer-carcharias/


----------



## Drewat17

TekkyNASekky said:


> Have you checked with the product's technical support:
> 
> http://www.razerzone.com/gaming-audio/razer-carcharias/



If you get your money back you could see if the Manufacture will either repair or fix the problem.


----------



## Timmie

Thanks for the suggestions guys.

I won't be able to get warranty support without forging a fake sales receipt. While possible, I'm not going to do that. So, if I send it back, I'll be paying to have it repaired.

However, I will send an email to their support team and see if they have any further suggestions. Who knows, maybe they'll offer to repair it free anyway! (Yeah, right)


----------

